# Mobiler Akku



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo, schönen Samstag euch 

Ich brauche bzw. möchte gerne einen mobilen Akku haben, mit dem ich per USB mein Handy unterwegs laden kann. Meine Frage: Worauf muss man da denn achten? Das muss kein Monsterteil sein, mit dem man einen Laptop würde Laden können, es wäre schon, wenn er ein bis 2 Ladezyklen eines HTC One X durchhält, bis er selbst wieder geladen werden muss.
Die Kapazität wird in mA/h angegeben, oder? "Wie viel" ist da denn sinnvoll, bzw ist das das einzige Kriterium? Ich will halt nicht, dass der nach nem Monat gebrauch die Hälfte seiner Kapazität verliert...

Mein Budget liegt bei 20€, allerdings habe ich davon ja wie gesagt keine Ahnung, wenn es gute erst ab 30 oder 40 gibt, ist das halt so. 
http://www.amazon.de/Anker®-Astro-3...qid=1390055532&sr=8-1&keywords=portabler+akku 
http://www.amazon.de/10-000mAh-Powe...qid=1390055710&sr=8-2&keywords=portabler+akku

der erste verspricht etwas mehr als eine Ladung für 15(Reduziert von 30, angeblich), während der Zweite für 30 mehr als das dreifache bieten (will). Ich bin etwas ratlos 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

Das HTX One X hat wohl 1800mAh Akkukapazität. Da würde das erste selbst im besten Falle nicht für 2x Laden reichen.

 Die 10.000mAh wären also deutlich "sicherer". Vlt. lies mal die negativen Meinungen, was genau die bemängelt - das hilft oft mehr als die positiven oder wenn hier zufällig jemand so nen mobilen Akku selber hat


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Januar 2014)

Ja. Sonstige Spezifikationen gibt es da nicht wirklich, oder? 
Vll ist eine Marke besser, aber ich les mich mal genauer die schlechten durch


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2014)

An sich spielt ansonsten nur eine Rolle, wieviel Ampere der Akku liefern kann - davon hängt es ab, wie lange der Stromtransfer dauert. Zudem KÖNNTE es natürlich sein, dass der eine Akku nach zB 100 mal aufladen stark nachlässt und der andere nicht so stark, also dass Du vlt "nur" noch 4000 statt 10.000 mAh reinbekommst.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, genau, das ist die Sache, die mir Sorgen macht. Nur wirklich messen tut das ja kein Hersteller, bzw er gibt es nicht an. Ich frag mich nur, ob ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben soll, denn irgendwelche schlechten Bewertungen findet man bei jedem Akku, obwohl alle onsgesamt mindestens 4/5 Sternen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich will ja nix sagen, aber du kannst Dir ein Handy für über 400€ leisten und hast sicher nen Vertrag, der auch nicht nur 5€/Monat kostet, da find ich das Grübeln wegen 15€ mehr oder weniger ehrlich gesagt etwas... seltsam...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Aaaalso  Das Handy war ein Geschenk, und ich habe einen Prepaidtarif, zu dem ich einfach eine 1GB Flat buche, für nicht 5, aber 10€.

Außerdem bin ich grade erst mit der Schule fertig und bevor ich studieren gehe, hab ich mich zu einem Praktikum entschlossen. Also nix mit Geld verdienen. Da muss dann das Taschengeld herhalten, und wenn man bedenkt, was ich davon sonst noch so kaufen muss, würde es mir schon gefallen, wenn ich diese 15 Euro sparen könnte. Wenn es natürlich Sinn macht, die mehr zu investieren, dann gerne, aber ich wollte dafür halt abschätzen können, ob sich das lohnt.

Wie es jetzt aussieht nehme ich erstmal einen günstigeren mit ca. 5000 mA/h, sollte der enttäuschen kann ich den ja zurückschicken. In den ersten 14 Tagen sowieso, und auch sonst, denn wenn er enttäuscht, funktioniert er ja nicht richtig.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Wie lange hält der Akku bei Dir denn überhaupt? vlt kannst Du auch mit einem etwas anderen Nutzerverhalten schon genug Saft sparen. Mein Samsung S4 Mini (wobei "mini" lachhaft ist, das wäre vor 4 Jahren "maxi" gewesen  ) hält ca 3 Tage durch bei täglich ca 1 Std aktivier Nutzung, also 1 Std., wo ich wirklich was mache und es nicht nur an ist.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe die Beleuchtung immer auf max. einem drittel des maximal möglichen, halt so hell, dass man auch draußen genug sieht.
Dann hab ich WLAN und Bluetooth aus, nur mobiles Internet an. Ich hab halt einen Praktikumsjob, wo sich die Arbeit auf zwei oder drei Stoßzeiten verteilt und drum herum eher wenig zu tun ist, ich schau also halt mal auf facebook, dann lese ich mich durchs web oder auch durch Form  Manchmal spiele ich auch ein kleines bisschen, aber das wirklich selten. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und auf dem Weg nach Hause höre ich Musik oder höre Podcasts, das summiert sich auf 2 Stunden. Bei so einem Verhalten reicht der Akku von morgens um 8 bis Nachmittags um 5. Das sind 9 Stunden, wobei ich dachte, dass das annehmbar ist. 

Momentan fange ich nach der Mittagspause an, also ca. zwischen eins und zwei Uhr, mein Handy per USB am PC zu laden, weil es dann schon bei 20% Akku (selten, aber passiert) bis 45% des Akkus ist. Nur hat man ja nicht immer, vor allem nicht am Wochenende, einen PC dabei. 

Nervig ist das halt, wenn man Samstags morgens recht früh aus dem Haus geht und Abends spät weg bleibt, und dann das handy ausgeht, man damit aber eigentlich noch nie Ubahnen und Züge checken wollte. Klar geht das auch ohne, aber manchmal wäre son handlicher Akku schon praktisch.

Aber ganz zu Anfang, ist diese Akkulaufzeit denn normal? Das One X ist ja dafür bekannt, dem S3 im Akku nachzustehen. Wenn ich übrigens länger Musik höre, oder regelmäßig Sachen nachschaue, ist das Handy auch mal nach 5-8 Stunden fast leer, also 9 würde ich schon fast als das maximal mögliche ansehen. Wenn ich es wirklich nur _dabei habe_ und ab und an die Uhrzeit nachsehe, vll auch etwas länger. Aber von 8 Uhr morgens bis 10 Uhr abends ist eher unmöglich.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2014)

Du kannst ja bei Android nachsehen, welche Dinge genau am Akku nagen. Das wird in % angezeigt, und wenn Du draufklickst, wird auch die Nutzungsdauer angezeigt. Das Display "an" ist dabei halt meist der größte Stromfresser. Wenn ich zB 2 Std Musik höre unterwegs (Display aus) braucht das viel weniger Strom als Display 30 Min "an". und ich hab WLAN an sich fast immer an. Vlt siehst Du ja dann, ob Du irgendwo "zu viel" machst.

 nur 9 Std. fänd ICH inakzeptabel, vor allem für ein so teures Modell ^^  aber falls Du nun zB allein ne Stunde ein Game nutzt, würde das einiges erklären


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, da schau ich mal.

Games noch nichtmal, nein. Außer vll ne runde Quizduell :p

Ich hab mit dem Ding eh Pech gehabt, schon dreimal eingeschickt wegen anderen Mängeln allerdings. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Akku nicht ganz ok ist fackel ich auch nicht lange und wandle den Kaufvertrag. Das hätte ich schon beim dritten Mal gekonnt, nur leider verpennt und mit Kulanz hatten die es dann nicht mehr so. Ich bekomme u.U. nur den Zeitwert, aber immerhin. Ein S4 mini oder so wäre ja völlig ok. Oder och tu was dabei...

Also: Nummer 1: "Mediaserver (19% ) scheint was mit der CPU zu tun zu haben. Nummer 2: Whatsapp (18  ), Nummer 3: Youtube (12  ) , wobei ich das sonst meistens aus habe. Dann kommen AndroidOS, Android System und weitere Apps mit 2-8%.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

okay, ich weiß nicht ob whatsapp "im Hintergrund" vlt schon relevant ist. Du kannst aber regelmäßig alle Anwendungen einfach abschalten - "push"-Benachrichtigung geht dann trotzdem, aber die Apps werden halt so erstmal "richtig" beendet. Einfach den Home-Button gedrückt halten, da müsste dann ne Liste mit den aktiven apps kommen, und man kann alle auf einmal abschalten. Vor allem zB YouTube muss ja wirklich nicht "an" sein, außer du nutzt es grad. vlt. auch nur dann einloggen, WENN du die betreffende App nutzt.

 Mediaserver ist an AFAIK immer aktiv, wenn du irgendwelche Medien anschaust/anhörst, also Bilder oder Videos anschaust oder Musik hörst, aber auf jeden Fall auch wenn das Handy nur nach neuen Medien-Daten sucht - ich hatte da mal nen Bug auf meinem alten Handy, da war der mediaserver dauern aktiv, weil das Handy STÄNDIG gecheck hat, ob neue zB MP3 auf der Speicherkarte sind - das hat den Akku dann sehr stark belastet.


----------



## PcJuenger (20. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ja, genau, das ist die Sache, die mir Sorgen macht. Nur wirklich messen tut das ja kein Hersteller, bzw er gibt es nicht an. Ich frag mich nur, ob ich lieber das doppelte ausgeben soll, denn irgendwelche schlechten Bewertungen findet man bei jedem Akku, obwohl alle onsgesamt mindestens 4/5 Sternen haben.


 
Najaaa, soweit ich weiß (man möge mich korriegieren, falls es nicht stimmt), tritt der Memoryeffekt nur bei älteren Akkus auf (z.B. die alten Nickel-Cadmium Dinger) auf. 

Soo, gerade herausgefunden, dass auch moderene Lithiumionenakkus einen minimalen Memoryeffekt aufweisen (Guckstu hier Memory-Effekt bei Lithium-Ionen-Akkus | heise online ), scheint allerdings so marginal zu sein, dass es keine weitere Bewandnis hat


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich probiere es heute nochmal aus, so sparsam zu sein wie es geht 
Meint ihr denn, dass man sowas als Akkudefekt reklamieren kann? Auch wenn es eigentlich keinen Memoryeffekt gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Defekt des Akkus ist. Was sagen denn Tests und User zu dem Smartphone? zB Amazon, da schreiben ja viele, wie lange der Akku hält, und da sieht man auch, wie unterschiedlich die Ansprüche sind: manche schreiben "hält sogar fast 2 tage!!!", andere schreiben "nicht mal 2 Tage!" 

 Hast Du das Smartphone denn ach mal neu gestartet? Das sollte man auch ab und an mal machen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, ich hab zwar gelesen, dass der Akku nicht berauschend lange hält, dass er aber Einen Tag schafft. Habe Einen Freund mit dem gleichen Handy, der das bestätigt. Und der benutzt das nicht nur einmal am Tag.

Jo, alle 2 Tage mindestens


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2014)

okay, defekt wird der Akku das aber nicht sein.


----------



## Kreon (20. Januar 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Najaaa, soweit ich weiß (man möge mich _*korriegieren*_, falls es nicht stimmt), tritt der ....


 
... _*korrigieren *_...
erledigt 

Edit: zum Thema hab ich auch noch was. Mein altes SGS 2 hat selbst ohne Nutzung, sobald WLAN oder mobiles I-Net an war, höchsten 20h durchgehalten. Irgendeine app (obwohl nicht gestartet) hat da wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht.
Nach einem Werksreset und der Installation von nur den wichtigsten Apps, lief das Handy wieder 2 Tage durch.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Januar 2014)

20h? Das ist ja jenseits von gut und böse. Ich wäre mit der Hälfte zufrieden 
Wie gesagt, ich teste das mal die nächsten Tage intensiver. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps


----------



## Kreon (20. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> 20h? Das ist ja jenseits von gut und böse. Ich wäre mit der Hälfte zufrieden
> Wie gesagt, ich teste das mal die nächsten Tage intensiver.
> Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps


 
wie gesagt, 20h ohne daran rumzuspielen!


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Januar 2014)

Schau mal, ob du mit dem Wakelock Detektor feststellen kannst, was da im Hintergrund am Akku nagt. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, auf wie viel Displaylaufzeit du mit einer Akkuladung kommst (in den Einstellungen unter Akku auf den Wert für Display klicken und dort die Laufzeit ablesen).


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht's aus. Hab heute zugegebenermaßen etwas pvz gespielt, aber nicht lang, und viel besser sieht die Performance sonst auch nicht aus...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Kannst Du mal die ZEIT nennen, die der Screen an war? Mein Akku zB hat jetzt 3 Tage gehalten, da hatte ich dann pro Tag keine Stunde den Screen a.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

Nein, leider nicht genauer als in der Grafik zu sehen. Die striche bedeuten es war an, genaue Zeiten kann man nicht ablesen, bzw muss man schätzen. Beziehungsweise hab ich da nichts in den Einstellungen unter Akku oder Display gefunden und so viele Menüs und untermenüs gibt's da auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht genauer als in der Grafik zu sehen. Die striche bedeuten es war an, genaue Zeiten kann man nicht ablesen, bzw muss man schätzen. Beziehungsweise hab ich da nichts in den Einstellungen unter Akku oder Display gefunden und so viele Menüs und untermenüs gibt's da auch nicht.



Also, bei mir isses so: Einstellungen, Optionen, Akku => eine Liste mit den Stromverbrauchern und Prozentangaben. Klick auf die betreffende "app" in der Liste, dann kommt ne Zeitangabe, wie lange die aktiv war. Also klick auf "Display", dann kommt die Zeit, in der es Strom verbrauchte


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Januar 2014)

Bei mir steht in der Liste alles mögliche, wie System, CPU,Mediaserver und apps aber kein Display


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Seltsam... welche Android-Version haste denn? oder heißt es vlt "Screen" ?  

 Teste doch mal: lass mal das rumspielen für nen Tag und schau, wie lange es dann durchhält. Oder mal vor dem Schlafengehen aufladen und anlassen inkl. Mobilfunk an und auch WLAN, falls das tagsüber sonst auch immer an ist, um zu simulieren, was das Ding verbraucht OHNE Displaynutzung.

 GPS, Bluetooth usw. hast Du ja sicher nicht immer an, oder? und wie hell ist denn das Display eingestellt? Das macht auch viel aus.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Januar 2014)

Nein, keine sorge, es heißt nicht screen 

Ich werde letzteres mal versuchen, WLAN ist allerdings aus.

Bildschirm ist grade so hell, dass man es gut benutzen kann. Weniger als ein Drittel.

Android ist auf Version 4.2.2


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Januar 2014)

So, zumindest der Akku ist ja, der ist von easyacc und heißt powerbank pb5600.

Macht bisher Einen guten Eindruck. Obwohl nur 5v/1A Ausgang lädt es mein Handy recht zügig, schneller als am pc meine ich sogar, und der Ausgang hat doch auch ein Ampere?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

USB2.0 bringt bei 5V 500mA. Zudem kann es sein, dass es beim Laden nochmal weniger sind, weil der PC den Port auch zur "Überwachung" des Handys nutzt, also nicht NUR der Ladestrom fließt. Hattest Du kein externes Ladeteil?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Januar 2014)

Also es liegen 2 Kabel bei und Adapter, ein ladekabel für die Steckdose war bei amazon nicht aufgeführt, wohl aber in der Anleitung. Hab nachgefragt und die legen es nicht mehr bei, weil es keine Sicherung enthält und einmal durchgebrannt ist. Ich könne es auf eigene Gefahr haben oder 3 Euro Erstattung. Fand ich echt nett, ich hatte ja laut der Seite nichtmal damit gerechnet 

Liefert ein handyladegerät eigentlich auch eine Spannung und stromstärke, die ok sind? Also kann ich dn Akku bedenkenlos an der Steckdose laden?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte an sich, ob kein Ladegerät für dein Handy dabei war, weil du meintest, dass der Akku es schneller lädt als wenn Du das Handy am PC hast, also als ob du das Handy immer am PC lädst. 


und die Ladegeräte sind an sich alle geeignet, die liefern die gleiche Spannung. Mit mehr A laden die dann halt schneller, aber mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass "zu viel" Ampere ein Problem wären, zumindest nicht in dem Bereich den solche Ladegeräte bieten. Die schaffen ja nicht zB 15A bei 5V, sondern eher halt mal 1A, mal 3A. So in dem Bereich (steht vlt auch drauf)


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Januar 2014)

Achso, doch, nur im Büro ist die nächste Steckdose etwas weiter weg auf dem Fußboden, und ich wollte kein Verlängerungskabel mitnehmen


----------

